# How can I turn off the speed volume control john?



## CrazyBimmer (Jul 1, 2002)

I have searched everywhere... and no one knows. I have the bigger screen navi on my '02 330ci and everyone tells me to press the music note button to turn off the Speed Volume control... but i dont have a music note anywhere... so how can i turn this feature off?? The manual tells me about RTMF, and i cant find that either.... 


Any ideas? :bawling: :angel:


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

You can adjust the speed volume in the service menu, which you can access it by doing the following :

-Turn radio on
-Press SEL - Now you should see the menu with I, II, Scan and m.
-Press SEL again *and hold it about 10 seconds or so* until the service menu appears.
-You can scroll the menu with the Left-Right arrow buttons.


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

Alex Baumann said:


> *You can adjust the speed volume in the service menu, which you can access it by doing the following :
> 
> -Turn radio on
> -Press SEL - Now you should see the menu with I, II, Scan and m.
> ...


Thanks for the assist Alex!

Say, when are you coming over, Bud?

:dunno:


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Jon Shafer said:


> *
> 
> Thanks for the assist Alex!
> 
> ...


Your welcome Jon,

Soon, very soon !


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

Alex Baumann said:


> *
> 
> Your welcome Jon,
> 
> Soon, very soon !  *


The welcome mat is waiting


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

PM 325xiT said:


> *
> The welcome mat is waiting  *


:lmao:

And our Hijack Team picture on it ?


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

Alex Baumann said:


> *And our Hijack Team picture on it ?  *


The team of many? :dunno:









Or the team of one? :dunno:


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

Alex Baumann said:


> *
> 
> :lmao:
> 
> And our Hijack Team picture on it ?  *


:lmao:

All will be welcome at Chez Phil for dinner too :thumbup: 

Doubt Vexed will make it so maybe a follow up luau at his place :dunno:


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

I can't stop laughing at this 'Notorious Five' pic, each time when I see it


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

Alex Baumann said:


> *I can't stop laughing at this 'Notorious Five' pic, each time when I see it  *


It is without doubt an Alee classic :thumbup:


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

PM 325xiT said:


> *
> It is without doubt an Alee classic :thumbup: *


I thought this one was? :dunno:


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

alee said:


> *
> I thought this one was? :dunno:
> 
> 
> ...


 :banghead: :flipoff:

Sadly it is 

Some day my Pshop skills will improve, then watch out wee Al:angel:


----------



## CrazyBimmer (Jul 1, 2002)

Alex Baumann said:


> *You can adjust the speed volume in the service menu, which you can access it by doing the following :
> 
> -Turn radio on
> -Press SEL - Now you should see the menu with I, II, Scan and m.
> ...


Thanks man... I got into that menu.. but which one is it for the speed control volume? :dunno:


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

CrazyBimmer said:


> *Thanks man... I got into that menu.. but which one is it for the speed control volume? :dunno: *


Can you post what you see on that menu ?


----------

